
New York fines Infosys $1M for work visa violations - mohaps
http://m.timesofindia.com/business/india-business/new-york-fines-infosys-1million-for-work-visa-violations/articleshow/59291339.cms
======
Clubber
It's interesting reading the comments from the article. It appears to be
majority of Indian commenters and the majority are negative towards Infosys.
Many are saying the same thing US tech people have been saying. These big
companies fake education credentials and skillsets to gullible US companies.
They are body shops, hire people with no experience and present them as
skillful. They are taking the visas away from the real qualified Indian
talent.

It's been 20+ years, when are US CIO's going to wake up?

~~~
akoster
I too am perplexed by this. I sadly believe this trend will continue until
some serious regulatory consequences are implemented.

------
Frogolocalypse
That'll teach em.

~~~
jmiserez
$1M is nothing for such a huge company...

